# Hello! I am an Uber Operations Manager. Ask me anything!



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am an Uber Driver Operations Manager and I have been following this forum for a while now. There is a lot of interest and miscommunication here. While I'm not authorized to speak officially on behalf of Uber, I feel it would be beneficial to reach out to people here and provide more insight into what's behind the scenes!

I may not be able to answer everything, and please note I do not set policy, but feel free to ask me anything! 










Moderator Edit: This thread has been closed pending the return of UberOperationsManager


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

i want to see ubers insurance policy


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi UberOperationsManager,
Welcome to the Forum!

How long were you working at Uber and why did you decide to move on?
What are your personal opinions of Uber & TravisK?
Thank you!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi UberOperationsManager

Thanks for chiming in on the conversation, hopefully you can provide vital information that benefits drivers.

Are you aware of any cases where Uber has approached selected drivers with significant lower commission to retain good longstanding operators?

Are the constant reduction of rates purposely executed at the drivers expenses for; Market Share, Trim driver numbers, or Increase revenue for Uber with trip counts?

What beneficial information can you tell drivers about Uber operations that they don't know?

Have you ever personally felt bad about the amount of immoral spin Uber marketing produce and feed to drivers/riders and what was it regarding?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

ber fine print said:


> i want to see ubers insurance policy


The insurance policy varies by your country and state. Uber doesn't offer insurance in every city, for example there's no insurance in NYC, or in most international cities.

If Uber offers insurance in your city, you can get certificates by searching for "Certificates of Insurance - U.S. Ridesharing" and clicking on the newsroom link. (Sorry, this forum doesn't allow me to post links for some reason!)

That newsroom post also has sample insurance policies. However, the underlying insurance policies are not publicly available, sorry.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

why isn`t it publicly available


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi UberOperationsManager,
> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> How long were you working at Uber and why did you decide to move on?
> ...


Thank you for the welcome!

I have been working for Uber for less than a year and I'm still working for Uber!

I think Uber is brilliant. How can you not say that for a company that's worth $60 billion? Of course like every company there are some rough edges and one of them (IMO) is communication, which is why I decided to post here!

We actually don't get to interact with TK much, we usually work with the regional director. But I think he has a very interesting aura surrounding him.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi U.O.M.,

Welcome and thanks for taking the time to answer some questions.

Lack of transparency and communication leads to mistrust. Uber seems to illustrate that concept more clearly than any other example I can think of. That being said, I guess my first question would be: Does that same philosophy extend to the operations side of the company the way it does on the driver/rider side?

My next and final question for now is: Are you aware of any voices within Uber advocating a different course of action with regard to rates and/or secrecy? 

It seem unlikely in the extreme that the negatives optics, of raising SRF,s/booking fees while almost simultaneously slashing rates for riders, could not have been forseen. The fact it was done anyway only acts to perpetuate the belief that UBER cares not at all for it's "partners".

Thank you again for your time. I hope you will be treated respectfully by the people here.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Hi UberOperationsManager
> 
> Thanks for chiming in on the conversation, hopefully you can provide vital information that benefits drivers.
> 
> ...


Sure, I am more than happy to answer what I can!

No, we (driver operations managers) cannot set commissions for individual drivers. I know in some cities the commission has been increased for newly activated partners, and we can change a partner's activation date but that's all. We don't have any more control over commission.

Changes in rates can happen for many reasons. The most common reason is because our data suggests changing the rates can increase a city's gross bookings, which is one of our key primary indicators (KPIs). Usually, this involves reducing the rates.

Every rate change that happens is studied and shared with the global driver operations team. There's really a trove of very interesting data!

I don't think any of Uber's marketing is immoral. I mean some of the data we publicly reveal is cherry picked, but there's nothing that I feel is immoral.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Is this a joke? Do we have some kind of troll here? I don't think that this is real, but if it is, here we go:

You've been "following" this forum for "some time" you say? Have you not been reading what drivers are saying? Are you that disconnected from reality that you don't know?!

On behalf of the vast majority of Uber drivers here, let me explain to you what most of us now know:

_Your company, Uber, is one of the most evil forces on the entire face of the earth. You have turned what was a great, convenient idea, into a disgusting ubiquitous global slave ship. Any self respecting driver, with any experience at all, hates you. We all resent you with every fiber in our beings. If you don't know that and if you don't know why, you're so high on your own company's Kool-Aid there may not be any hope for you at all._​But I'll play, Miss Operations Manager, I'll play along for the sake of all that is good in the world. So here are some reasons why most of us feel the way we feel. I'm sure you're going to hear other reasons as well from a ton of others as this thread starts to fill with so much resentment and negativity it will make your head spin.

*1. Rates*
This is the biggest issue of all, and it's surrounded in lies, manipulation and bullying. Your incessant rate cuts-while perhaps increasing ridership-are not increasing our earnings; they are in fact hurting our earnings. When we already give 3 rides an hour with little to no down time, lower rates only increases ridership on your system, but not for individual drivers who are already at capacity. This isn't something that is hard to understand. Your emails about why rate cuts are good for us, while it's obvious that they're not since we're making less, are outright lies. We're sick and tired of your rate cuts and of your propaganda coming through the incessant Uber text/email pipelines. Enough is enough.

*2. Tips*
By scaring and manipulating drivers into telling passengers that tips are not acceptable, and by telling passengers that tips are included, you've effectively turned 90% of passengers into entitled cheapskates who expect 5 star service for 1 star rates. There is no good reason at all why Uber couldn't add a functionality in the app that allows for tips. Tips reward good service. What you've done is essentially rob millions of drivers of millions of dollars by changing the culture surrounding an industry that traditionally was a defined by a tipping culture.

*3. Ratings*
Your rating system is incredibly unfair, and even maybe illegal. Forget the mistaken 1 star ratings, forget the occasional picky person who doesn't think the car is up to their standards, or that their driver's ass kissing abilities are sub par, forget even that we're supposed to be focused on service while driving 15 minutes in traffic for a $2 fare. Have you noticed the Uber app rating on the playstore? How many restaurants do you see with 4.6 ratings? How many businesses on Glassdoor have a rating above a 4? As a driver, anything other than a 5 star is a slow death. So effectively, you're giving 4 votes to "unhappy" "picky" riders, and 1 vote for ones that like the service? How does that make any sense at all? And then, you have the gall to make drivers pay for some class so some idiot can tell them to offer water and candy? Are you kidding me?

*4. Surges*
Everyone knows that Uber surges are completely unfair. As a rider, the prices can get so ridiculously high, you might as well call a chopper to copter you out. I've given 15 minute rides that cost well over $100. As a driver, trying to get a surge ride is almost like chasing a magic dragon. Out of the thousands of rides I've given in my metropolis, only 5% of my rides are on surge, and guess what, I drive weekends, late nights and holidays.

*5. Customer Service*
What customer service? I'd rather just leave it at that. Your company's endless stream of template based responses from some center in India is a joke. I've even found myself explaining to an Uber rep how Uber works.

There's so much more I can say, so many other issues I can cover, from the risks we take with police pulling us over and harassing us, to passengers being rude, entitled and destroying our property. Uber, never, ever backs us up. Your Uber kittens and the roses on Valentine's are a complete joke.

Your company's publicly stated "noble" aim is to have robots driving this new generation of millennials with an immense ghost fleet of robotic cars that will likely bombard ads into their already empty heads. The way you plan to get there, is by exploiting and using your drivers-people-and their resources-our cars-only to get rid of us when you no longer need us. If that's not twisted I don't know what is. In the meantime you expect us to idly accept your lies while you bait and switch people with your Uber car buying plans, coaxing the next generation of gullible, desperate for cash people, to drive for you, while you plan your next round of rake increases and rate cuts.

You people make us sick. We used to tell everyone how awesome Uber was, and a in few short years, months even, we've come to see what you people truly are: big brother's next big push towards total control over our lives. You pray on the weak, the ignorant and the desperate. You have no integrity, no sense of decency, and you are outright evil.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

joeboston said:


> Hi U.O.M.,
> 
> Welcome and thanks for taking the time to answer some questions.
> 
> ...


No, Uber isn't secretive internally. Data is one of our most important assets! We all have direct access to the Uber database and that is absolutely essential to what we (driver operations managers) do. There are a lot of really cool tools that we use to make decisions, in order to make supply even more efficient.

Publicly, there is the competitive advantage that comes from being secretive. We have the most data, the most records, and the most rigorously experimented and perfected processes. We don't want to give it away! Also part of our corporate branding is being "secretive".

Second question: At Uber, if you can show the data then you win. Every decision we make is rigorously tested to maximize our targeted outcomes. There certainly are many opinions at Uber around the world, and the course we're talking isn't because of philosophy. It's because it works and is the most effective course we've found.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So, does it occur to operations that the rates in many areas (such as mine in the Raleigh - Durham area) are to low for the drivers to make a profit?

Does it occur to you that low rates lead to low quality of driver/vehicle/passenger experience?

I'm my area, many drivers are staying offline unless it is surging quite high. Many passengers are switching to lyft because so often the uber app indicates no drivers are around. Many passengers are also switching to lyft due to negative experiences with uber. Does this matter to uber?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> So, does it occur to operations that the rates in many areas (such as mine in the Raleigh - Durham area) are to low for the drivers to make a profit?
> 
> Does it occur to you that low rates lead to low quality of driver/vehicle/passenger experience?
> 
> I'm my area, many drivers are staying offline unless it is surging quite high. Many passengers are switching to lyft because so often the uber apo indicates no drivers are around. Many passengers are also switching to lyft due to negative experiences with uber. Does this matter to uber?


Yes, it does.

Uber creates value by providing a platform that matches riders with drivers. Our value is the differential of the excess demand and the excess supply. That is, the difference between the maximum amount riders are willing to pay, versus the minimum amount drivers are willing to receive.

So if riders (as an aggregate group) are willing to pay a maximum of $10, and drivers (as an aggregate group) are willing to take a minimum of $6, then the differential (our value) is $4.

We work to capture maximize our capture of the differential, ie charge riders the most they're willing to pay while paying drivers the minimum they're willing to take, and also by creating a bigger differential through more optimized positioning and supply hours.

I hope this clarifies why we have adjusted fares and changed commission / SRFs. I personally think we're doing great things by providing easier, more reliable, and affordable access to transportation, while providing opportunities for millions of drivers.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you have any comment for the following;


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh, so as long as you get your $4 now, you don't care that the passenger will take lyft NEXT time (and the time after that) because they had a driver that made them uncomfortable or rode in a vehicle that was dirty or simply cannot depend upon uber because there never seem to be drivers around & the drivers that are around cancel on them.

Good luck with that business model.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Uber creates value by providing a platform that matches riders with drivers. Our value is the spread of the maximum amount riders are willing to pay, and the minimum amount drivers are willing to receive.
> 
> ...


There you have it folks. It's just been explained to you how Uber thinks internally. This kind of mentality explains all the rate cuts in the world. Uber is racing to the bottom, trying to see how far they can go, by testing how little _little people_ are willing to accept for a job. They are counting on endless hoards of poor saps with their bottomless streams of revolving doors as their turn over rates continue to reach new heights. The little people of the world have less and less share of the wealth, and "contractor" work is a perfect way to keep dangling that carrot stick. I swear the day I log off my Uber App for good I will make an exit so grand I'll remember it for the rest of my life. So will the rider.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Do you have any comment for the following;


Sorry but I don't work for that city and can't comment on that.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> Oh, so as long as you get your $4 now, you don't care that the passenger will take lyft NEXT time (and the time after that) because they had a driver that made them uncomfortable or rode in a vehicle that was dirty or simply cannot depend upon uber because there never seem to be drivers around & the drivers that are around cancel on them.
> 
> Good luck with that business model.


We have a ratings system to keep the quality bar high


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> We have a ratings system to keep the quality bar high


Now the Kool-Aid is really starting to flow. Honestly, Miss Operations Manager, you haven't done your homework. This is not going to turn out the way you're expecting.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is Travis such as ASSHOLE?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Travis is the most brilliant entrepreneur of the century. I'm reminded of a quote from Steve Jobs:

"Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently -- they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are the ones who do."


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am an Uber Driver Operations Manager and I have been following this forum for a while now. There is a lot of interest and miscommunication here. While I'm not authorized to speak officially on behalf of Uber, I feel it would be beneficial to reach out to people here and provide more insight into what's behind the scenes!
> 
> I may not be able to answer everything, and please note I do not set policy, but feel free to ask me anything!


Does Uber ever raise fares back up after cutting? In my city my take on numerous rides is 1.66, because there is no minimun fare. I find that insulting, and certainly not profitable. Ridership was huge before the fare cuts, and needless to say still huge. I started driving this past fall and have done over 700 rides. Only thing that has change is my take home pay is way lower. Fare cuts really hurt here because most trips are under 2 miles.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> We have a ratings system to keep the quality bar high


I have an extremely high rating. I now only drive for uber when the surge is high & instead drive for your competition. I do so because I pay less commission with them and receive tips. I consistently receive a high % of my fares in tips with your competition.

And I have passengers tell me all the time about how they prefer lyft now finding it a better ride experience. They feel safer, the cars are higher quality, they receive better customer service and there is more availability of cars.

But I guess there is still enough passengers new to both platforms that give you $4 often enough to keep the data looking good. I doubt that will be the case in the very near future.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

UofMDriver said:


> Does Uber ever raise fares back up after cutting? In my city my take on numerous rides is 1.66, because there is no minimun fare. I find that insulting, and certainly not profitable. Ridership was huge before the fare cuts, and needless to say still huge. I started driving this past fall and have done over 700 rides. Only thing that has change is my take home pay is way lower. Fare cuts really hurt here because most trips are under 2 miles.


Yes, we certainly do raise rates if that would improve metrics. Atlanta and Phoenix are two examples.

The job of the driver operations team is to optimize supply and not implicitly driver earnings, although we certainly want to keep driver earnings high enough to reduce churn!


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Yes, we certainly do raise rates if that would improve metrics. Atlanta and Phoenix are two examples.
> 
> The job of the driver operations team is to optimize supply and not implicitly driver earnings, although we certainly want to keep driver earnings high enough to reduce churn!


We're all numbers to them. We're nothing more than data.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> we certainly want to keep driver earnings high enough to reduce churn!


Too late!


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> I have an extremely high rating. I now only drive for uber when the surge is high & instead drive for your competition. I do so because I pay less commission with them and receive tips. I consistently receive a high % of my fares in tips with your competition.
> 
> And I have passengers tell me all the time about how they prefer lyft now finding it a better ride experience. They feel safer, the cars are higher quality, they receive better customer service and there is more availability of cars.
> 
> But I guess there is still enough passengers new to both platforms that give you $4 often enough to keep the data looking good. I doubt that will be the case in the very near future.


Internally, we pay close attention to Lyft but don't view losing riders/drivers to them as a significant threat. Lyft is unsustainable and rapidly burning money, and they have much less cash and fundraising potential than us. They'll run out of money faster than we will, and you know what that means.

Part of positioning ourselves to last longer than Lyft involves earning as much as we can, to decrease our global burn rate


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Internally, we pay close attention to Lyft but don't view losing riders/drivers to them as a significant threat. Lyft is unsustainable and rapidly burning money, and they have less cash and fundraising potential than us. They'll run out of money faster than we will, and you know what that means.


I've referred more than Uber 130 riders over to Lyft in less than 10 months while on Uber rides. I tell nearly all my passengers why Lyft is better than Uber, and I make the Uber riders feel guilty for using an app that exploits their drivers.

You guys are losing 1 billion a year in China on your pipe dreams of world domination. With companies like Fare and Juno coming out of the woodwork, offering better deals for drivers, your arrogance is bound to take a hit at some point.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

maxista said:


> I've referred more than Uber 130 riders over to Lyft in less than 10 months while on Uber rides. I tell nearly all my passengers why Lyft is better than Uber, and I make the Uber riders feel guilty for using an app that exploits their drivers.


I tell my Lyft riders the same. When they ask me about Uber or Lyft. I tell them, Lyft all the time-- everytime. Lyft treats there driver 100% better. They give the option of tips for the customers (sometimes customers want to give us a tip) Uber tells the PAX that tips are included in the fare so there is no need to tip. So I tell the PAX, how would you feel if you were at the restaurant and you received great service and gave a tip. Later to find out that the owner took 25% of that tip. Most people would hate that, I know I would. I let PAX know when you tip Lyft drivers, 100% of that tip goes to the drive Lyft doesn't take a cut of the drivers tips like Uber does. If the so call tip is in the fare. Also Lyft offer better guarantees for drives, more money when they do a good job with fares at the right times and keeping your request rate up. Power Bonus 10% 20%. Just gives the drive more. When Lyft cuts rates during the day in Boston, I don't lose money. Lyft made cuts during commuting hours 30%, but told me don't worry you are still getting that 30% back "we got you covered" and you know what they did...

Uber is too big, when big business gets to big, like always the work takes the hit. Because there are more people that need there golden parachutes, more hands in the cookie jar, and another VP in the house that does nothing. Lyft might be that way one day, but not today 

Uber is the one with all the negative press. Driver(s) killing people, just makes people affair of Uber.


----------



## vettefan (Aug 9, 2015)

I need a list of Uber platforms and the requirements of each. For example, what is the difference between Uber SKIx and Uber SKIxl. I can't find it anywhere. Where can I get that information. Thanks.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

maxista said:


> No faith in Lyft either anymore after these ridiculous rate cuts. They just do what Uber does, a couple weeks later


You know Lyft only cut rates because of Uber... Uber start this rate war with Lyft and called if a rate cut to increase ridership and more money to us (which is a LIE)


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

What would be the best way to get Uber to "light up" a new area so drivers can go online and receive requests? Specifically Maine. We have Uber in Portland, but the rest of the state like Lewiston, Augusta and Waterville desperately need Uber as those cities lack any kind of reliable transportation options. Many Portland area drivers live in those areas and drive to Portland to work and would gladly go online in their hometowns and even start handing out their cards and promoting the service, but they can't go online in those areas at all. How can we expand Uber statewide?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

vettefan said:


> I need a list of Uber platforms and the requirements of each. For example, what is the difference between Uber SKIx and Uber SKIxl. I can't find it anywhere. Where can I get that information. Thanks.


In Utah, uberSKIx and uberSKIxl services are like the normal uberX and uberXL services, with AWD and carrying capability for skis and snowboards. Rates are the same as uberX and uberXL with a $4 per-ride subcharge.

For more info, you should contact partner support!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

maxista said:


> I swear the day I log off my Uber App for good I will make an exit so grand I'll remember it for the rest of my life. So will the rider.


The guy from Kalamazoo made the grandest of exits.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Travis is the most brilliant entrepreneur of the century. I'm reminded of a quote from Steve Jobs:
> 
> "Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently -- they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are the ones who do."


I'd like to disagree on the greatest entrepreneur nomination. It's Elon Musk.


----------



## vettefan (Aug 9, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> In Utah, uberSKIx and uberSKIxl services are like the normal uberX and uberXL services, with AWD and carrying capability for skis and snowboards. Rates are the same as uberX and uberXL with a $4 per-ride subcharge.
> 
> For more info, you should contact partner support!


OK. What is the difference in vehicle requirements between x and xl?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Why does Uber say they take 20% of the fares when it's 20% plus the booking fee? This is glaringly obvious in minimum trip fares when Uber charges the passenger $5, but the driver nets only $2.40, getting only 48% of the fare when we expect to get 80%. It's lies like this that you say the passenger pays these fees when it's the driver that pays these fees.

Why isn't Uber clearer when communicating to passengers about tipping? Uber is very vague, indicating that the tip is built in - even your support reps confirm with the passengers that it's built in, when it clearly isn't. When passengers sign up on the website, there is a section where they can include a percentage for tipping, but it's not clear to them that it's not for UberX.

Fake surges are very discouraging to drivers. I was sitting in the deepest red of surge, and my surrounding pings were not surging. Drivers waste a lot of gas due to unprofessional tactics like this.

Your rating system is flawed. Passengers don't realize that four or below stars is a failing score since we must average 4.6 to keep our jobs. Does Uber not realize this?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Nova828 said:


> What would be the best way to get Uber to "light up" a new area so drivers can go online and receive requests? Specifically Maine. We have Uber in Portland, but the rest of the state like Lewiston, Augusta and Waterville desperately need Uber as those cities lack any kind of reliable transportation options. Many Portland area drivers live in those areas and drive to Portland to work and would gladly go online in their hometowns and even start handing out their cards and promoting the service, but they can't go online in those areas at all. How can we expand Uber statewide?


I'm glad to hear your interest! The best way is to get the word out, to residents *and* Uber. We prioritize launching in cities with high expected demand and supply. Contacting your local newspaper can take some effort, but it's a great way to catch the attention of other residents and Uber.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

vettefan said:


> OK. What is the difference in vehicle requirements between x and xl?


The exact vehicle requirements can depend on the city, but generally uberX should seat 4 people and uberXL should seat at least 6 people (generally a SUV or minivan).

Contact your city team or go through the onboarding process at drive dot uber to learn more!


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Does Uber feel responsible for the miscommunication? I think it is sad that most of us have learned by trial and error and from each other's experience. I've learned more from this forum and on YouTube then by Uber itself. I think Uber is purposely vague so they can protect themselves if anything happens.

Does Uber understand or even care about the safety of its drivers? With rates so low I have been picking up some people that would normally not choose Uber. Ive picked up prostitutes, junkies and on a occasion drug dealers wanting me to make several stops. I would like to know if there are any rider accountabilities? Do they have to maintain a 4.6 rating? 

Are deactivations rising because of saturation? I've noticed a few posts on this site that newbies are being deactivated due to the rating system and they are under 30 rides. I made decent money from October to December. It seemed that both Uber and Lyft increased drivers 300% for the holidays through New Years. If I don't see a busy night ahead of me or if I start and it is slow, I just go home. My family is much more important to me then 40 or 50 bucks of work.

Everything being so secretive is a huge problem for Uber. It breeds mistrust. I would also tell you this. I have a business background and understand rate cuts to a certain extent. When demand gets low then give the customer an incentive to ride. However, Uber should share in the cut. Lower fees and %. Don't increase your profits strictly on our backs. If you considered this a true partnership then you would share in the pain. The driver is the one carrying all the risk not Uber.

Last question, is Uber concerned that a bunch of startups are on their way that are trying to change or better the driver experience? Arcade City, A-Ryde or even Juno. I would be concerned. If Uber doesn't have drivers then they have nothing. I would let you other managers and directors know that a change is coming in the form of competition that will pull drivers away if not treated right and I think Uber has a long way to go to change the relationship with its drivers. Get those self driving cars ready.


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Internally, we pay close attention to Lyft but don't view losing riders/drivers to them as a significant threat. Lyft is unsustainable and rapidly burning money, and they have much less cash and fundraising potential than us. They'll run out of money faster than we will, and you know what that means.
> 
> Part of positioning ourselves to last longer than Lyft involves earning as much as we can, to decrease our global burn rate


Uber lost 1 billion in China last year, so...

also, how much has Uber increased its marketing budget in the last several quarters to attract new drivers?

do you think, in the long run, it would be more profitable for Uber to focus on retention of drivers vs trying to increase market share by slashing rates?

you say you all are worried about 'burn rate', however your actions speak otherwise.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Yes, we certainly do raise rates if that would improve metrics. Atlanta and Phoenix are two examples.


REALLY????? Atlanta is at an all time low of 75 cents per mile. Why are you posting comments that are untrue? The rates have never been lower in Atlanta. This forum doesn't need Uber propaganda. You just lost all credibility. At least with me.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Eric K said:


> Seriously. Do you guys really think an Uber Operations Manager would post in this forum...


Slow day at the office maybe? High on crack? That could raise the likelihood.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Maderacopy said:


> Does Uber feel responsible for the miscommunication? I think it is sad that most of us have learned by trial and error and from each other's experience. I've learned more from this forum and on YouTube then by Uber itself. I think Uber is purposely vague so they can protect themselves if anything happens.
> 
> Does Uber understand or even care about the safety of its drivers? With rates so low I have been picking up some people that would normally not choose Uber. Ive picked up prostitutes, junkies and on a occasion drug dealers wanting me to make several stops. I would like to know if there are any rider accountabilities? Do they have to maintain a 4.6 rating?
> 
> ...


You're correct. When we communicate a policy, we're publicly committing to that policy. Given that we're rapidly evolving our procedures and operations, it can be challenging to balance.

Safety is the top priority of Uber and we have industry-leading backgrond checks and safety processes. We're continuously working to improve the process further, and we have dedicated safety managers who are responsible for ensuring partner and rider safety. There are a lot of behind the scenes processes that isn't externally visible; the safety processes are really comprehensive here at Uber.

We also do care about drivers. I've sold my car when I joined Uber, and now exclusively travel with Uber and meet drivers every day! Most are loving Uber wholeheartedly.

If a market is oversaturated, then we tend to deactivate more drivers. If it is undersupplied, then we tend to deactive less drivers. Deactivation is in fact based on a percentile system, for example the lowest 5% of drivers. The cutoff is based on market conditions.

As for competition, we're always improving our processes and extracting more efficiencies, and we're rigorously improving with hundreds of experiments and A/B tests active at any time. I hope we never stop innovating.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Travis is the most brilliant entrepreneur of the century.


Why was his first company sued for stealing the copy written material of others essentially causing him to shout down. Why does Uber target low income people with sub prime car leases and then cut their rates and destroy their lives? The list goes on and on....

I wouldn't call these immoral business practices being a "brilliant entrepreneur." I'd call it being a greedy, immoral horrible person.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Why was his first company sued for stealing the copy written material of others essentially causing him to shout down. Why does Uber target low income people with sub prime car leases and then cut their rates and destroy their lives? The list goes on and on....
> 
> I wouldn't call these immoral business practices being a "brilliant entrepreneur." I'd call it being a greedy, immoral horrible person.


I think the xchange leasing has great terms for partners. There's no lock in, drivers can return the vehicle with just two weeks notice!

I agree on that the earlier lease program could have been better. That's why we launched our own with xchange


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Safety is the top priority of Uber and we have industry-leading backgrond checks and safety processes.


If this was true, why does Uber hire criminals? Here's a Time magazine article exposing Uber on this fact.

http://time.com/4004167/uber-drivers-criminal-record-los-angeles-san-francisco/


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I just have one question for you, UberOperationsManager:

Why do you folks not focus on driver retention, and actually rewarding long-time drivers? Ask any other businesses with a human resources department. Uber's insane driver churn is unhealthy at best, do you not see this as a problem? There isn't an endless supply of drivers, and good luck if you think driverless cars will be here before you burn through all available drivers that want to associate with Uber.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> If this was true, why does Uber hire criminals? Here's a Time magazine article exposing Uber on this fact.


 No system is perfect. I can assure you that there are no compromises made on safety whatsoever.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

nutzareus said:


> I just have one question for you, UberOperationsManager:
> 
> Why do you folks not focus on driver retention, and actually rewarding long-time drivers? Ask any other businesses with a human resources department. Uber's insane driver churn is unhealthy at best, do you not see this as a problem? There isn't an endless supply of drivers, and good luck if you think driverless cars will be here before you burn through all available drivers that want to associate with Uber.


It depends on the market. We tend to focus on driver retention / churn a lot more in undersupplied markets. We're not as concerned with churn in oversaturated markets, as there is already an excess of supply.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> I have been working for Uber for less than a year and I'm still working for Uber!
> 
> ...


You really think the company is worth 60 billion?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> The exact vehicle requirements can depend on the city, but generally uberX should seat 4 people and uberXL should seat at least 6 people (generally a SUV or minivan).
> 
> Contact your city team or go through the onboarding process at drive dot uber to learn more!


Has anyone at your company ever heard of microeconomics, or did they just sit through day 1 of macro 101 in college and decide they knew exactly how to make money?


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nova828 said:


> What would be the best way to get Uber to "light up" a new area so drivers can go online and receive requests? *Specifically Maine.* We have Uber in Portland, but the rest of the state like Lewiston, Augusta and Waterville desperately need Uber as those cities lack any kind of reliable transportation options. Many Portland area drivers live in those areas and drive to Portland to work and would gladly go online in their hometowns and even start handing out their cards and promoting the service, but they can't go online in those areas at all. How can we expand Uber statewide?





UberOperationsManager said:


> We're also hiring a Operations & Logistics Manager *for the Oregon region*. This forum doesn't allow me to post links  but go to uber slash careers and search for Portland! I'd encourage you to apply, Uber is always looking for smart and passionate people.


BOL, yup definitely an Uber employee.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> I think the xchange leasing has great terms for partners. There's no lock in, drivers can return the vehicle with just two weeks [email protected]


WOW.... Two weeks notice. Since Uber cuts rates at an average of twice per year, that screws over drivers after they've gotten lured in after two weeks.

Are you just here to lure in drivers with Uber speak or would you really like to have discussions about real Uber experiences with those of us who helped Uber get rich?

Here's a couple articles explaining how Uber's opportunistic sub prime car lease screws over drivers. The internet is filled with them.

http://www.marketplace.org/2015/05/13/tech/uber-drivers-struggle-pay-subprime-auto-loans
http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2015/04/24/one-uber-drivers-story-how-he-was-trapped-by-auto-loan-program


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why do you advertise for more drivers instead of riders?

Do you know that if you raise the rates back up, you'll have more drivers than probably every taxi in the country?

You say you use data. However, Savannah experienced a 45% rate cut (to drivers, advertised as 35% to everyone else) WITHOUT any previous year's data. Not only that, the new rates went into effect the day before 45,000 students returned to the area for classes.

DATA is NOTHING without understanding context! When our closest DOM is 500 miles away, HOW can they know!

I, personally, stopped driving most of the time now - presumably when Uber needs me most. Being in the suburbs, I spent 20 minutes getting to a rider, 10 minutes waiting for them, and then 30 minutes driving them. These were WALL STREET BANKERS who paid $22 for the ride and I got a mere $17. If I could get that every hour, that's great. Only, I was on app for three hours without a ping until then. Another guy I would take home from work for $8 net for 40 minutes of time in my car. OK, that's fine. Not great, but doable. After the cuts it dropped to $4.55. No longer worth it. I don't even turn my app on at home in the evenings any more. What other city dropped from $1.50 to $0.85 without previous year's data? Savannah isn't Atlanta. We don't get ping after ping after ping.

And for your value rating? NOT ONE PASSENGER EVER COMPLAINED ABOUT THE RATES! Our service area is SO SMALL, 90% of my fares are minimum.

NOT WORTH IT.

There are WAY more implications of reduced customer service as a result of fare cuts that DATA doesn't show. I'll be happy to share if you're willing to listen.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Are you aware that more and more drivers, riders and the media are turning on uber. Using the compitetion and generally viewing uber as an unethical, greedy company ran by egotistical asholes. Ubers hubris and since of invisibility is a serious threat to its long term survivability.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> meet drivers every day! Most are loving Uber wholeheartedly.


If this is true, Why is this website filled with people who hate Uber? Could it be that drivers are terrified to tell you the truth when they know you work for Uber?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> REALLY????? Atlanta is at an all time low of 75 cents per mile. Why are you posting comments that are untrue? The rates have never been lower in Atlanta. This forum doesn't need Uber propaganda. You just lost all credibility. At least with me.


Why wont you answer my question about Atlanta? You said Uber raised the rates in Atlanta but they are at an all time low? Why won't you respond to this?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

JimS said:


> Why do you advertise for more drivers instead of riders?
> 
> Do you know that if you raise the rates back up, you'll have more drivers than probably every taxi in the country?
> 
> ...


Savannah is one of our "virtual operations" cities. We don't really an operations team on the ground floor there, and may not have had the perfect information.

Finally, we tend to experiment with different rates adjustment amounts to get data on the elasticity. Savannah may have been one of those markets. I'm happy to hear and pass along your thoughts if you want to share!


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Why wont you answer my question about Atlanta? You said Uber raised the rates in Atlanta but they are at an all time low? Why won't you respond to this?


On 9/18/2015 Atlanta UberX rates increased from $0.78 / mile to $1 / mile, and the base fare was increased from $1.15 to $1.30.


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

Again:

Uber lost 1 billion in China last year, so...

also, how much has Uber increased its marketing budget in the last several quarters to attract new drivers?

do you think, in the long run, it would be more profitable for Uber to focus on retention of drivers vs trying to increase market share by slashing rates?

you say you all are worried about 'burn rate', however your actions speak otherwise.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> On 9/18/2015 Atlanta UberX rates increased from $0.78 / mile to $1 / mile, and the base fare was increased from $1.15 to $1.30.


And then they were dumped down to an all time low of 75cents (68 for Uber pool) a couple months later... You conveniently left that out. Why did you leave this out?

Bait and switch. I feel sorry for everyone in Atlanta who got lured into a sub prime car loan when rates were $1.15 only to have rates slashed to 75 cents less than one year later. I guess they didn't see that coming, in the two week grace period that Uber gives them to run away from their horrible loan.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

why is uber better then Lyft in your opinion? Why should I work for uber over Lyft?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

DRiver II said:


> Again:
> 
> Uber lost 1 billion in China last year, so...
> 
> ...


I can't provide that information, sorry.

It's certainly a balancing act. I think we're making the right choices and every market is different. One example is the grandfathering of the 20% commission in many cities when a higher commission was introduced. We did that to increase earnings for existing partners, as the higher commission decreased supply growth.

So, yes, that's an action that speaks for our work on reducing churn.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> why is uber better then Lyft in your opinion? Why should I work for uber over Lyft?


Uber pioneered the modern ridesharing model and it operates on a scale that's far ahead of any competitor. Working for Uber is one of the best decisions I've ever made. My team is driven and absolutely fun to work with everyday, and there's no micromanagement of your time or middle managers. There's an unlimited vacation policy, take as much vacation as you want. The equity is very attractive too.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If Uber cares about safety, why do they allow criminals as drivers?

The San Francisco district attorney has gone on record and stated that Uber has hired killers and rapists. I tend to put more stock in a district attorney over someone on the Uber payroll.

Here are several articles on this subject:

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...r-criminal-felony-misdemeanor-ca-prop-47.html
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-13/uber-to-help-california-ex-felons-get-driver-gigs
http://abc7news.com/business/san-francisco-da-says-uber-hires-killers-rapists/948513/


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> You're correct. When we communicate a policy, we're publicly committing to that policy. Given that we're rapidly evolving our procedures and operations, it can be challenging to balance.
> 
> Safety is the top priority of Uber and we have industry-leading backgrond checks and safety processes. We're continuously working to improve the process further, and we have dedicated safety managers who are responsible for ensuring partner and rider safety. There are a lot of behind the scenes processes that isn't externally visible; the safety processes are really comprehensive here at Uber.
> 
> ...


"We also do care about drivers" Really? Care to point out specific examples? Cant think of any "care" Uber has shown to me personally. Propaganda emails about how lower fares mean more money perhaps to make me feel good. Anything else?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am an Uber Driver Operations Manager and I have been following this forum for a while now. There is a lot of interest and miscommunication here. While I'm not authorized to speak officially on behalf of Uber, I feel it would be beneficial to reach out to people here and provide more insight into what's behind the scenes!
> 
> I may not be able to answer everything, and please note I do not set policy, but feel free to ask me anything!


Why do I get the same exact response, word for word, from 4 different customer service representatives when I ask a question that pertains to a specific topic, like say a rating issue or the entire town surging but I get non-surge request?

Why did Uber cut the rates and tell me this will increase profit and decrease idle time waiting on ride because more passengers will use the app, yet I can testify and prove through my earnings that the idle time has stayed the same, I am not busier, and my pay has DECREASED by 40 percent and I am working the same hours and locations I was working prior to the rate cut?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Uber pioneered the modern ridesharing model and it operates on a scale that's far ahead of any competitor. Working for Uber is one of the best decisions I've ever made. My team is driven and absolutely fun to work with everyday, and there's no micromanagement of your time or middle managers. There's an unlimited vacation policy, take as much vacation as you want. The equity is very attractive too.


That's nice. Add a tip option and I'd do a lot less lyft. I'd also appreciate some equity options. Lol, that'd be a little to bill Gates for Travis


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> On 9/18/2015 Atlanta UberX rates increased from $0.78 / mile to $1 / mile, and the base fare was increased from $1.15 to $1.30.


Since Uber has now dropped rates to 75cents per mile in Atlanta. Why do you think it is fair for you to include outdated information on this forum to make Uber look good?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Darrell said:


> Why do I get the same exact response, word for word, from 4 different customer service representatives when I ask a question that pertains to a specific topic, like say a rating issue or the entire town surging but I get non-surge request?
> 
> Why did Uber cut the rates and tell me this will increase profit and decrease idle time waiting on ride because more passengers will use the app, yet I can testify and prove through my earnings that the idle time has stayed the same, I am not busier, and my pay has DECREASED by 40 percent and I am working the same hours and locations I was working prior to the rate cut?


 There's a suite of macros that Uber CSRs use, they don't type out the response by hand 

I think I've already covered the rate cuts topic.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> My team is driven and absolutely fun to work with everyday, and there's no micromanagement of your time or middle managers. There's an unlimited vacation policy, take as much vacation as you want.


So you have fun lowering drivers rates and pissing off riders everyday while you also take massive vacations. Sounds like you are partying while Rome burns. You just came here to spread propaganda. I don't see that you have any other motive with any of your posts. This appears to just be a public relations effort on your part coming curiously right after the Uber driver mass shooting incident.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Why wont you answer my question about Atlanta? You said Uber raised the rates in Atlanta but they are at an all time low? Why won't you respond to this?





UberOperationsManager said:


> There's a suite of macros that Uber CSRs use, they don't type out the response by hand
> 
> I think I've already covered the rate cuts topic.


So CSR are robots? Do you really find that to be adequate "customer service?"

You answered there question, but you didn't answer my question as to how your data says one thing, but the drivers, aka, the subjects say another. Uber stated they decrease the rates to increase passengers and that this will also increase my pay and decrease my idle time. This is false. It is a bold face lie. Why is Uber lying to us???


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Does the happiness of the driver/partner have any bearing whatsoever on the decision making?

Somethings can not be measured mathematically,


UberOperationsManager said:


> On 9/18/2015 Atlanta UberX rates increased from $0.78 / mile to $1 / mile, and the base fare was increased from $1.15 to $1.30.


But now it is at .75c per mile. How is it the cuts were deemed a bad decision and reverse, then.. . a short time later the reversal was deemed incorrect and rates cut even more?


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Travis is the most brilliant entrepreneur of the century. I'm reminded of a quote from Steve Jobs:
> 
> "Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently -- they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are the ones who do."


I stopped reading this thread right here...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SafeT said:


> This appears to just be a public relations effort on your part coming curiously right after the Uber driver mass shooting incident.


I agree. He conveniently didn't answer my question about Uber's business practice of hiring criminals.



Realityshark said:


> If Uber cares about safety, why do they allow criminals as drivers?
> 
> The San Francisco district attorney has gone on record and stated that Uber has hired killers and rapists. I tend to put more stock in a district attorney over someone on the Uber payroll.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Does the happiness of the driver/partner have any bearing whatsoever on the decision making?
> 
> Somethings can not be measured mathematically,
> 
> But now it is at .75c per mile. How is it the cuts were deemed a bad decision and reverse, then.. . a short time later the reversal was deemed incorrect and rates cut even more?


Yes. Uber is a data-driven company, and decisions are made on the basis of key primary indicators, like gross bookings, earnings per hour, or churn rate. I think churn rate is a good proxy for driver happiness, so yes.

As for Atlanta, the market supply and demand balance can shift rapidly.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You are giving very canned corporate answers, all very pro Uber. It seems to me, if this is really how you feel there is a *HUGE *difference between being an employee and a partner. Uber treats it's employees well, and partners like crap.

Why is this?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Yes. Uber is a data-driven company, and decisions are made on the basis of key primary indicators, like gross bookings, earnings per hour, or churn rate. I think churn rate is a good proxy for driver happiness, so yes.
> 
> As for Atlanta, the market supply and demand balance can shift rapidly.


Can you define churn rate please?


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I agree. He conveniently didn't answer my question about Uber's business practice of hiring criminals.


OK I started reading again right here. This should be interesting...


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Uber pioneered the modern ridesharing model and it operates on a scale that's far ahead of any competitor. Working for Uber is one of the best decisions I've ever made. My team is driven and absolutely fun to work with everyday, and there's no micromanagement of your time or middle managers. There's an unlimited vacation policy, take as much vacation as you want. The equity is very attractive too.


Taking unlinited vacation as you want  that's called being _*Off Line *_with the Uber partner app (or any of them)... and you don't have unlimited vacation time by the way. Because if I want to take a month off, I would be booted from the system. Failure to meet the min requirement of 1 ride per month, to keep an account active. People that work full time for any rideshare can't take time off. There is no paid vacation.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> LOL. Not worth my time to respond.


And, yet, you keep responding! You're better than this, Realityshark!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you give us a breakdown on what the safe rider fee,... oops rider fee covers, where does that money go?

What percent is insurance..etc. ..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I will begin with a welcome and a statement that I am happy to have you here. We hear from too few users and too few Uber employees. Hearing from people in those categories helps me to become better informed. I have been in this business for some time and always have been a student of it. My comments may seem to bounce because I drive two levels of Uber: Uber Taxi and UberX. I really like Uber Taxi; it has been a major help to me. I do hope that Uber plans to keep it here. I do not drive UberX that much for various reasons. I will drive it when I have a reason, but I try to keep it to a minimum.



UberOperationsManager said:


> Our value is the differential of the excess demand and the excess supply. That is, the difference between the maximum amount riders are willing to pay, versus the minimum amount drivers are willing to receive.
> 
> I hope this clarifies why we have adjusted fares and changed commission / SRFs. I personally think we're doing great things by providing easier, more reliable, and affordable access to transportation, while providing opportunities for millions of drivers.


It does not answer the question. It does confirm what I have long suspected, but that is nothing unusual. More on Uber's Rocket Science later in the post.



UberOperationsManager said:


> We have a ratings system to keep the quality bar high


If Uber's rating system does what you claim that it does, it is strictly coincidental. Uber does a poor job of educating its riders about its rating system. I consider that funny, as when I signed on to Uber Taxi, the Uber people at the event were thorough in explaining to us how we should rate passengers. As Uber fails to explain its rating system to its users, more than a few of those users interpret it in a manner similar to Michelin's Star System. Under Michelin, three stars is good, four is very good and five is scrape, bow and kowtow. Many users think that they are not hurting the driver when they rate three or four stars. Uber needs to make it quite clear to its users that it considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. Further, Uber should tell its users what it told us about rating passengers: If the ride is uneventful and there are no problems, give the passenger his five stars. Uber needs to tell its users, and tell them repeatedly: "If the ride is uneventful and there are no problems, give the driver his five stars".

Uber can educate its users and do so effectively. It has been exceptionally effective and educating them about not tipping on UberX.

One more thing about the ratings. Uber's users do abuse them on Uber Pool. They use them as a threat against the driver if he accepts additional passengers. Yes, I know, Uber tells its users what Uber Pool is all about, but the users pay that no heed. Uber's users choose Uber Pool because it is a cheap version of a ride that is already too cheap. Any rating less than five stars from an Uber Pool user should not count against the driver.



UofMDriver said:


> I find that insulting, and certainly not profitable. Ridership was huge before the fare cuts, and needless to say still huge. Only thing that has change is my take home pay is way lower. Fare cuts really hurt here.


The Gentleman From Ann Arbor is telling you what many of us have been telling Uber for some time. It is something that Uber has chosen to ignore. It keeps putting out its Rocket Science about how lower fares means more money for the driver. Just as the Gentleman from Ann Arbor, when I signed on to UberX, the customers came fast and furious. They still come fast and furious. He, and I, are hauling the same amount of customers that we always have hauled on UberX. I am doing it for thirty-five per-cent less than I was doing it for when I signed on. I do not know for how much less he is doing it, but, he does state truthfully that the only thing that has changed for the drivers is that the take home pay is "way lower". This is coming from someone who knows what he is doing out there. I do better than most UberX drivers in one hour.



UberOperationsManager said:


> we certainly want to keep driver earnings high enough to reduce churn!


This is in direct contradiction of a subsequent post of yours. It does not surprise me, coming from Uber. Some here have accused you of trolling. I am not among them, but, contradictory posts are not uncharacteristic of a troll. Still, for now, at least, I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. Until someone convinces me that you are not who and what you say that you are, or, until evidence to the contrary surfaces, I am assuming that you are who and what you say that you are.

If Uber truly wanted to keep driver earnings high enough to reduce "churn", it would set the rates to a level where a driver can meet his expenses and turn a reasonable profit. If you are going to haul passengers for compensation, you are going to beat up your car. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.



UberOperationsManager said:


> Lyft is unsustainable and rapidly burning money, and they have much less cash and fundraising potential than us.
> 
> They'll run out of money faster than we will, and you know what that means.
> 
> Part of positioning ourselves to last longer than Lyft involves earning as much as we can, to decrease our global burn rate


Given the present valuation, it is not unlikely that Lyft will run out of money before Uber does, but, remember that General Motors backs Lyft, now. That is not an insignificant backer. GM has just as much potential to pull in additional backers as does Uber's backers.

Your last quoted statement is Econ101.



ninja warrior said:


> I'd like to disagree on the greatest entrepreneur nomination. It's Elon Musk.


His cars are magnificent---if only he could get the price of one down.



UberOperationsManager said:


> Safety is the top priority of Uber and we have industry-leading backgrond checks and safety processes.
> 
> We also do care about drivers. I've sold my car when I joined Uber, and now exclusively travel with Uber and meet drivers every day!
> 
> ...


"Industry leading" does not necessarily mean safe. The "safest" background checks are fingerprint checks by the FBI. Law enforcement has access to much more information than does any private firm. While on that subject, it is funny that every time a jurisdiction in Tejas wants to implement a fingerprint check, Uber cries, wails and threatens to (or actually does), pick up its ball and go home. Maryland is about to require a fingerprint check for all TNC drivers who operate in that State and there has been nary-a-whimper of protest from Uber about it.

I do not care if Maryland requires one, or not. I have one on file with D.C., as it is. That is a requirement to have a hack licence in D.C.



Realityshark said:


> I wouldn't call these immoral business practices being a "brilliant entrepreneur." I'd call it being a greedy, immoral horrible person.


Read an article by Jack London in either the Spring, 1901 or Fall 1901 issue of _*Cosmopolitan*_. Yes, I did direct you to an article that is over one-hundred years old and it is in Cosmo. Cosmo was _*quite*_ the different magazine, back then. The title of the article is _*Wanted: a new Law of Development*_. It will explain many things. Oh, yes, under a system of Competitive Capitalism, Ol' T. Kalanick is, in fact, a "brilliant entrepreneur".



UberOperationsManager said:


> I can assure you that there are no compromises made on safety whatsoever.


If what you state were the case, Uber should have no problem with any jurisidiction's requiring its drivers to submit to a Law Enforcement fingerprint and background check. In fact, Uber would not need to go to any trouble about it. The driver must show up and pay for it, not Uber.



UberOperationsManager said:


> It depends on the market. We tend to focus on driver retention / churn a lot more in undersupplied markets. We're not as concerned with churn in oversaturated markets, as there is already an excess of supply.


Thank you for admitting to what I have long suspected.



naplestom75 said:


> You really think the company is worth 60 billion?


It is, on paper.

A question on Uber Taxi. Uber was going to launch it in Arlington, Virginia (a Washington suburb). It even held two onboarding events for drivers. It would have been the first venture into a suburb for Uber Taxi. Uber Taxi has yet to appear in Arlington. Has Uber abandoned plans to launch Uber Taxi in Arlington?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You are giving very canned corporate answers, all very pro Uber. It seems to me, if this is really how you feel there is a *HUGE *difference between being an employee and a partner. Uber treats it's employees well, and partners like crap.
> 
> Why is this?


We match our compensation and perks to your skills. If an Uber position interests you, you should apply!


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Why was his first company sued for stealing the copy written material of others essentially causing him to shout down. Why does Uber target low income people with sub prime car leases and then cut their rates and destroy their lives? The list goes on and on....
> 
> I wouldn't call these immoral business practices being a "brilliant entrepreneur." I'd call it being a greedy, immoral horrible person.


I'm afraid she has no comment on that.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks 'Another Uber Driver'. To elaborate on ratings, we calculate the cut-off using percentiles, such as the lowest 5% rated drivers. We publicly communicate a star rating, but this is because the percentiles don't tend to typically change.

If we made communications to riders causing them to rate higher nominally, then the same drivers would still be deactivated, as we work with percentiles, not nominal star count.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

In the wake of an Uber driver committing mass murder and even taking rides in between murders, I cannot imagine a more important question. You refuse to answer it so I'll post it again:

*If Uber cares about safety, why do they allow criminals as drivers?*

The San Francisco district attorney has gone on record and stated that Uber has hired killers and rapists. I tend to put more stock in a district attorney over someone on the Uber payroll.

Here are several articles on this subject:

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...r-criminal-felony-misdemeanor-ca-prop-47.html
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-13/uber-to-help-california-ex-felons-get-driver-gigs
http://abc7news.com/business/san-francisco-da-says-uber-hires-killers-rapists/948513/


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> We match our compensation and perks to your skills. If an Uber position interests you, you should apply!


I've noticed you've answered questions after mines, did you miss it? If so, here it goes again...

So CSR are robots? Do you really find that to be adequate "customer service?"

You answered there question, but you didn't answer my question as to how your data says one thing, but the drivers, aka, the subjects say another. Uber stated they decrease the rates to increase passengers and that this will also increase my pay and decrease my idle time. This is false. It is a bold face lie. Why is Uber lying to us???


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> We match our compensation and perks to your skills. If an Uber position interests you, you should apply!


I feel like I'm dealing with support.


----------



## Ka91 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am applied to be Uber driver 5 month ago I never hear anything from Uber at all.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Darrell said:


> I've noticed you've answered questions after mines, did you miss it? If so, here it goes again...
> 
> So CSR are robots? Do you really find that to be adequate "customer service?"
> 
> You answered there question, but you didn't answer my question as to how your data says one thing, but the drivers, aka, the subjects say another. Uber stated they decrease the rates to increase passengers and that this will also increase my pay and decrease my idle time. This is false. It is a bold face lie. Why is Uber lying to us???


I think that's a good way of handling support. CSRs have a guide on how to handle almost every situation that comes up, and this can result in a great support experience for the rider or partner when the situation is covered.

Sometimes, tickets aren't covered by one of the procedures. These tickets should be escalated and responded to appropriately, but as you know that doesn't always happen. We're indeed working on minimizing it, but it has certainly gotten worse with the move to Manila. We don't have any choice in this though, other than we're trying to do the best with what we can.

I personally think support shouldn't be a cost center and instead it should be prioritized with onshore support, but hey, this is policy from headquarters


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Uber treats it's employees well, and partners like crap.


I have heard differently from more than a few former Uber employees. It chews you up and spits you out just as it does its drivers.



UberOperationsManager said:


> Thanks 'Another Uber Driver'. To elaborate on ratings, we calculate the cut-off using percentiles, such as the lowest 5% rated drivers. We publicly communicate a star rating, but this is because the percentiles don't tend to typically change.
> 
> If we made communications to riders causing them to rate higher nominally, then the same drivers would still be deactivated, as we work with percentiles, not nominal star count.


Your response is mostly fluff and non-answers. What I can glean from it is that Uber is trying to get its users to rate low. That is not necessarily out-of-line with what Uber has demonstrated as its "corporate character", but please admit to that if that is the case. Your last statement is in direct contradiction to Uber's propaganda.

If you TL;dr'ed me, when you have some time, please go back and read what you skimmed over and respond, please.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Good Morning UberOperationsManager Welcome to the forum. Thanks for trying to help us.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> If an Uber position interests you, you should apply!


We already applied for the job, thanks. We got the 'driver' job and we work for Uber like you. We however see this company treats it's 'driver' employees like crap, constantly lowering driver wages. How about Uber lowering your wage every six months? How would those data-set metrics work for you?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have heard differently from more than a few former Uber employees. It chews you up and spits you out just as it does its drivers.
> 
> Your response is mostly fluff and non-answers. What I can glean from it is that Uber is trying to get its users to rate low. That is not necessarily out-of-line with what Uber has demonstrated as its "corporate character", but please admit to that if that is the case. Your last statement is in direct contradiction to Uber's propaganda.
> 
> If you TL;dr'ed me, when you have some time, please go back and read what you skimmed over and respond, please.


Do you mean Uber employees or Uber CSR contractors?

There's no motive to get riders to rate low. Drivers are happier with higher ratings! The ratings system is one area that we do not touch though. We leave it to the rider to decide what they should rate, and what their criteria is.

You mentioned that you were told how you should rate riders; this is not standard operating procedure for most Uber cities.

I did read your post, I don't have much further comment to add


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> CSRs have a guide on how to handle almost every situation that comes up, and this can result in a great support experience for the rider or partner when the situation is covered.
> 
> Sometimes, tickets aren't covered by one of the procedures.


_*SOMETIMES????????!?!?!??*_ Kindly remove _*them thar' rose-ee culler'd glasses*_. Try "most of the time". Canned responses tell neither the responder nor respondee anything.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

SafeT said:


> We already applied for the job, thanks. We got the 'driver' job and we work for Uber like you. We however see this company treats it's 'driver' employees like crap, constantly lowering driver wages. How about Uber lowering your wage every six months? How would those data-set metrics work for you?


 Drivers are ICs and don't work for Uber.

The nature of driving is more aligned with a commodity-based market, much like most entry level positions.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*SOMETIMES????????!?!?!??*_ Kindly remove _*them thar' rose-ee culler'd glasses*_. Try "most of the time". Canned responses tell neither the responder nor respondee anything.


There are hundreds of macros and most tickets fit squarely into one of them. Uber's CSAT (customer satisfaction) rate for my city is above 75%, so I'd definitely say sometimes!

Many companies like Google choose to forgo ticket support altogether and offer exclusively a knowledgebase and community support.

However, as I said, it can always be improved. Our CSAT was higher when we did support onshore.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> The nature of driving is more aligned with a commodity-based market, much like most entry level positions.


So you see drivers as burger flippers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> *1. *Do you mean Uber employees or Uber CSR contractors?
> 
> *2. *There's no motive to get riders to rate low. Drivers are happier with higher ratings! The ratings system is one area that we do not touch though. We leave it to the rider to decide what they should rate, and what their criteria is.
> 
> ...


1. Both

2. Again, you contradict yourself. If Uber is going to leave the rider to his criteria, Uber should not hold ratings against a driver.

3. Keep in mind that this was back at the introduction of Uber Taxi to the Washington Market back in early 2013 at an onboarding event. Several Uber employees have hinted to me that Uber Taxi does get special treatment and that there are some procedures for it that are different from the other levels of Uber. They have not come out and stated it, but I know what I am hearing and reading. Further, I can tell when what someone does not state does, in fact, state more than what she does. Apply that one to #4. Finally, let me add that no one did tell me how to rate on UberX, although that might have been because every Uber employee with whom I have treated knows that I signed on to Uber Taxi before I signed on to UberX.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> I think that's a good way of handling support. CSRs have a guide on how to handle almost every situation that comes up, and this can result in a great support experience for the rider or partner when the situation is covered.
> 
> Sometimes, tickets aren't covered by one of the procedures. These tickets should be escalated and responded to appropriately, but as you know that doesn't always happen. We're indeed working on minimizing it, but it has certainly gotten worse with the move to Manila. We don't have any choice in this though, other than we're trying to do the best with what we can.
> 
> I personally think support shouldn't be a cost center and instead it should be prioritized with onshore support, but hey, this is policy from headquarters


I personally think sending pre-written responses is not a good idea because drivers such as myself start to hear the same response over and over and after comparing emails, realize that not only did I hear that response before, but that the response is word for word the same. Now when I want to know an answer to a question, I just re-read my emails for one of the pre-written responses.

I do appreciate you answering that question, however, you did not address my second question. Didn't see it, ok, here it goes again 

You answered there question, but you didn't answer my question as to how your data says one thing, but the drivers, aka, the subjects say another. Uber stated they decrease the rates to increase passengers and that this will also increase my pay and decrease my idle time. This is false. It is a bold face lie. Why is Uber lying to us???


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

"Drivers are IC's and don't work for Uber". The California Labor Commissioner and California Unemployment Department (EDD) have concluded otherwise. Their decisions certainly carry more weight than your opinion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> There are hundreds of macros and most tickets fit squarely into one of them.


You missed it. Canned responses tell no one anything. All that they do is create statistics. Remember, there are three kinds of lies:

1. Lies
2. _*Damned*_ lies
3. Statistics

In truth, there is a fourth: anything that a politician tells you, but, we are not discussing politics, here.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. Both
> 
> 2. Again, you contradict yourself. If Uber is going to leave the rider to his criteria, Uber should not hold ratings against a driver.
> 
> ...


1. To enjoy the job, you really have to be passionate about Uber and want to live, eat, and breath Uber. I can understand that it's not right for everyone. It is for me.

2. Sorry, I don't think I follow what you mean here?

3. Ah, 2013. Lots of policies have changed since then, especially with the latest employee classification suits. There's explicit instructions to never instruct a partner, only suggest. Also, UberTAXI's flows and policies are indeed different. Examples include a much more lenient ratings cutoff  My market doesn't have UberTAXI though.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Uber pioneered the modern ridesharing model and it operates on a scale that's far ahead of any competitor. Working for Uber is one of the best decisions I've ever made. My team is driven and absolutely fun to work with everyday, and there's no micromanagement of your time or middle managers. There's an unlimited vacation policy, take as much vacation as you want. The equity is very attractive too.


It's not ridesharing


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> There's a suite of macros that Uber CSRs use, they don't type out the response by hand


I understand the efficient use of macros when appropriate. Unfortunately, it seems like some CSR's are very quick to send a macro response without actually reading the complaint. This is a HUGE issue, and one that is magnified when CSRs are performing a duty in a language that isn't their first.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Darrell said:


> You answered there question, but you didn't answer my question as to how your data says one thing, but the drivers, aka, the subjects say another. Uber stated they decrease the rates to increase passengers and that this will also increase my pay and decrease my idle time. This is false. It is a bold face lie. Why is Uber lying to us???


Rate cuts generally increase gross earnings per hour for partners, but this can lead to a decrease in net pay as there are per mile / kilometer expenses. Finally, the nature of statistics means that sometimes rate cuts will lead to less gross earnings per hours too.

We do cherry pick data sometimes, intentionally or unintentionally. For example, surge pricing doesn't influence ratings when the multiplier is less than ~1.6x or so. It starts to correlate with ratings if the multiplier gets higher.

We, however, might say "Surge pricing doesn't influence ratings", and it's sort of technically true. It's not a lie though.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

WHY WONT YOU ANSWER THIS? PEOPLE ARE DYING!

In the wake of an Uber driver committing mass murder and even taking rides in between murders, I cannot imagine a more important question. You refuse to answer it so I'll post it again:

*If Uber cares about safety, why do they allow criminals as drivers?*

The San Francisco district attorney has gone on record and stated that Uber has hired killers and rapists. I tend to put more stock in a district attorney over someone on the Uber payroll.

Here are several articles on this subject:

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...r-criminal-felony-misdemeanor-ca-prop-47.html
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-13/uber-to-help-california-ex-felons-get-driver-gigs
http://abc7news.com/business/san-francisco-da-says-uber-hires-killers-rapists/948513/


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Savannah is one of our "virtual operations" cities. We don't really an operations team on the ground floor there, and may not have had the perfect information.
> 
> Finally, we tend to experiment with different rates adjustment amounts to get data on the elasticity. Savannah may have been one of those markets. I'm happy to hear and pass along your thoughts if you want to share!


Hi again! Thanks for taking the time to reply. I had many more questions, so perhaps a bullet-list would help:


Why do you advertise for more drivers instead of riders?
Do you know that if you raise the rates back up, you'll have more drivers than probably every taxi in the country?
How do you measure customer satisfaction when they can't get a ride to begin with?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

It's impossible to have a conversation with someone who just publicly admitted to considering you to be filling their burger flipper job.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Odd, I posted this earlier and now it's gone.
Do you guys really think an Uber Operations Manager would be answering public questions in a forum?


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

JimS said:


> Hi again! Thanks for taking the time to reply. I had many more questions, so perhaps a bullet-list would help:
> 
> 
> Why do you advertise for more drivers instead of riders?
> ...


More drivers implicitly lead to more riders! It's like a feedback loop. The more drivers there are on the road, the better the service is for riders (more reliability, higher service area coverage, less ETA, opportunity for lower fares). So we typically focus on the supply side, but we do take a holistic view.

Rates tend to be lowered in saturated markets. In saturated markets, we're not interested in more drivers. Raising the rates will reduce supply and hurt the market even more.

We measure something called "zeroes" which is when you open the app, and there is no nearby vehicle available.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> I think the xchange leasing has great terms for partners. There's no lock in, drivers can return the vehicle with just two weeks notice!
> 
> I agree on that the earlier lease program could have been better. That's why we launched our own with xchange


So Uber should then give 2 weeks notice for rate cuts but they give less than 24 hours.

And Atlanta at 75cpm - That was a rate increase from what?

Never was it lower than it is now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum UberOperationsManager. Thank you in advance for answering members questions.

*To all forum members:* We all know drivers are upset, but personal attacks will not be tolerated in this thread. Please be civil in your posts, and follow all forum rules.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Rate cuts generally increase gross earnings per hour for partners, but this can lead to a decrease in net pay as there are per mile / kilometer expenses. Finally, the nature of statistics means that sometimes rate cuts will lead to less gross earnings per hours too.
> 
> We do cherry pick data sometimes, intentionally or unintentionally. For example, surge pricing doesn't influence ratings when the multiplier is less than ~1.6x or so. It starts to correlate with ratings if the multiplier gets higher.
> 
> We, however, might say "Surge pricing doesn't influence ratings", and it's sort of technically true. It's not a lie though.


So if rate cuts decrease net pay for partners, why is it done?

Secondly, who said anything about ratings?

BUT, since you just opened up another can of worms. I have emailed CSR's onto why my rating takes a hit after say a 6.0 surge when I was under the impression that surge rates where not counted at all. Now you're saying it does affect your rating, just not as it would at 1.6 surge - no surge? By the way, when I emailed CSR about this, he sent me the generic, pre-written, word for word response that I know I've heard at least six times that they can't disclose a passenger rating and that 1 rating shouldn't affect me because it is one out of 500. That response had absolutely nothing to do with the question I asked. This is why pre-written response are bad, they look for key words like rating, then copy and paste the response. Then he had the nerve to say he has marked my ticket with a resolved response.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Why would UBER give timeouts to those drivers who cancel for "legit" rider no shows. Data is a great tool. Common sense is even BETTER! Try to use both. 60 billion is just paper until your books open. When the books open you will free fall from all that DAtA!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Raising the rates will reduce supply [drivers] and hurt the market even more.


That is insane. Do you even read what you write? Raising rates will get MORE drivers on the road, not less. That is also the Uber corporate line and reasoning for Surge pricing. Higher surge gets more drivers on the road. Are you saying Surge pricing is a lie? Did you just come here to continue spouting the Uber lies? Why do you bother. The people who frequent this website are not stupid.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am an Uber Driver Operations Manager and I have been following this forum for a while now. There is a lot of interest and miscommunication here. While I'm not authorized to speak officially on behalf of Uber, I feel it would be beneficial to reach out to people here and provide more insight into what's behind the scenes!
> 
> I may not be able to answer everything, and please note I do not set policy, but feel free to ask me anything!


Welcome - and thanks for introducing yourself.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> More drivers implicitly lead to more riders! It's like a feedback loop. The more drivers there are on the road, the better the service is for riders (more reliability, higher service area coverage, less ETA, opportunity for lower fares). So we typically focus on the supply side, but we do take a holistic view.
> 
> Rates tend to be lowered in saturated markets. In saturated markets, we're not interested in more drivers. Raising the rates will reduce supply and hurt the market even more.
> 
> We measure something called "zeroes" which is when you open the app, and there is no nearby vehicle available.


Really, thanks for answering again.

Savannah dropped their rates 45% in a single blow to drivers. And then, took to the airwaves - not just on national radio spots like Sean Hannity but on local programming soliciting for new drivers because so many quit. I don't drive near as much because of the rates. Josh, our UOM for our area, came to town in December and told us that we have one of the largest communities of full time drivers. Most have backed down now. Your answer contradicted itself.

How, again, does raising rates hurt supply? I would bet you that if you put our rates back up to pre 1/9 rates, you would instantly have 100 more drivers on the road, and maybe have a 10% drop in passengers for a week or so until it started back up.

I can tell you this for sure because they've said so: Customers would rather pay $1.50 per mile without surging than $0.85/mi at 1.6x surge.

Someone really screwed up with Savannah and should be terminated. More than other cities with rates this low, Savannah drivers contend with a HUGE level of dead miles.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

As an operations manager, what's your background in the livery business prior to being hired by uber?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> I think Uber is brilliant. How can you not say that for a company that's worth $60 billion?


Seriously? You think it's "_brilliant_" that a company has forged a $60bil valuation by misleading investors into believing that Uber can continue to gorw and eventually create profit all at the expense of individuals who lose money providing the service that Uber sells to consumers? Funny - I have a different word in mind.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

Darrell said:


> So if rate cuts decrease net pay for partners, why is it done?
> 
> Secondly, who said anything about ratings?
> 
> BUT, since you just opened up another can of worms. I have emailed CSR's onto why my rating takes a hit after say a 6.0 surge when I was under the impression that surge rates where not counted at all. Now you're saying it does affect your rating, just not as it would at 1.6 surge - no surge? By the way, when I emailed CSR about this, he sent me the generic, pre-written, word for word response that I know I've heard at least six times that they can't disclose a passenger rating and that 1 rating shouldn't affect me because it is one out of 500. That response had absolutely nothing to do with the question I asked. This is why pre-written response are bad, they look for key words like rating, then copy and paste the response. Then he had the nerve to say he has marked my ticket with a resolved response.


Our (driver operations manager) role involves optimizing Uber's supply-side, that is, create the most value for Uber. Our job is not to maximize driver earnings; in fact optimization means minimizing driver earnings to the minimum amount for the market. I know you might not be happy with this, but please don't shoot the messenger.

If we manually review your ratings, we don't consider ratings where the rider says "Surge is too high!". It's unfortunate messaging that some uber cities have made partners think that high surge ratings are not calculated by the algorithm. Every single rating is, it's just that on manual review we ignore those non-relevant ones.

As for your experience with support, that definitely was a poor experience. I feel support shouldn't be offshored


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> 2. Sorry, I don't think I follow what you mean here?


Uber doesn't tell riders how to rate. If I weren't a driver, I'd probably rate all my drivers a 4 because I reserve a 5 for someone who is spectacular. But Uber has decided that 5 meets expectations, followed by 4 levels of failure, any of which - with enough frequency - can cause a driver to be deactivated.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> As an operations manager, what's your background in the livery business prior to being hired by uber?


We don't hire that much from the livery business. We generally look for people with strong fundamentals in any field, and passion for Uber.

I majored in another field and then joined Uber.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Question: 
1) Uber has recently changed the app in Chicago making UberPool confusing to customers.
Every pool rider I have picked up in the last week has not wanted pool. Has this been communicated?

2) Chicago law prohibits me from reading or responding to texts or information on my cell phone when the vehicle is in motion. That makes it illegal for me to accept the second pool ride. Can I turn off the pool option? I'd rather not be breaking the law.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> I don't think any of Uber's marketing is immoral.


You honestly don't think it immoral that Uber recruits drivers with promises of 'FARES' per hour without explaining to them that their EARNINGS per hours will be significantly lower? You honestly don't thin it is immoral that Uber recruits drivers without ever explaining to them - with all of that vast data they have collected over these past few years - what they can expect to PAY in expenses in order to achieve those earnings? Those two issues are not only immoral, they may be fraudulent - as several court pending court cases will determine.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drivers deal directly with the riders, in ess


UberOperationsManager said:


> Rate cuts generally increase gross earnings per hour for partners, but this can lead to a decrease in net pay as there are per mile / kilometer expenses. Finally, the nature of statistics means that sometimes rate cuts will lead to less gross earnings per hours too.
> 
> We do cherry pick data sometimes, intentionally or unintentionally. For example, surge pricing doesn't influence ratings when the multiplier is less than ~1.6x or so. It starts to correlate with ratings if the multiplier gets higher.
> 
> We, however, might say "Surge pricing doesn't influence ratings", and it's sort of technically true. It's not a lie though.


In busy markets, it is simply not possible that gross fares per hour can increase with rate cuts. There is only 60 minutes per hour regardless of the rate. The guys in LA or NY or DC not showing an increase in fares per hour. Unless it's a surge caused by the fact there are fewer drivers because of rate cuts. In fact I'd be willing to bet that the total number of riders is down overall. It's doesn't take a data analysis expert to realize there is damage being done to the Uber brand, that rate cuts are directly affect the overall experience of the rider in a negative way.

It's simply not mathematically possible.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Our (driver operations manager) role involves optimizing Uber's supply-side, that is, create the most value for Uber. Our job is not to maximize driver earnings; in fact optimization means minimizing driver earnings to the minimum amount for the market. I know you might not be happy with this, but please don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> If we manually review your ratings, we don't consider ratings where the rider says "Surge is too high!". It's unfortunate messaging that some uber cities have made partners think that high surge ratings are not calculated by the algorithm. Every single rating is, it's just that on manual review we ignore those non-relevant ones.
> 
> As for your experience with support, that definitely was a poor experience. I feel support shouldn't be offshored


Thanks for answering all my questions, the most important one was when you stated and finally proved once and for all that Uber lowers rates to increase business with no care for the driver in how we have to work harder for less pay. Yall sure are giving Wal-Mart a run for there money.

With that being said, thanks for your time, you've put all doubt to rest.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> We don't hire that much from the livery business. We generally look for people with strong fundamentals in any field, and passion for Uber.
> 
> I majored in another field and then joined Uber.


That couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eric K said:


> Odd, I posted this earlier and now it's gone.
> Do you guys really think an Uber Operations Manager would be answering public questions in a forum?


It is possible, why not? Do we even know what the hell an Uber operations manager actually is?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok, another question. Do you guys really believe this is "ridesharing" or is that some kind of inside uber joke around the offices?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> More drivers implicitly lead to more riders! It's like a feedback loop. The more drivers there are on the road, the better the service is for riders (more reliability, higher service area coverage, less ETA, opportunity for lower fares). So we typically focus on the supply side, but we do take a holistic view.
> 
> Rates tend to be lowered in saturated markets. In saturated markets, we're not interested in more drivers. Raising the rates will reduce supply and hurt the market even more.
> 
> We measure something called "zeroes" which is when you open the app, and there is no nearby vehicle available.


Define nearby.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> I majored in another field and then joined Uber.


But of course. Why hire someone in Uber management who was educated for the job. This is no doubt a wide spread Uber corporate behavior and causing many of the issues. Buddies all hiring their college pals for no good reason. Better known as *nepotism*.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> At Uber, if you can show the data then you win. Every decision we make is rigorously tested to maximize our targeted outcomes. There certainly are many opinions at Uber around the world, and the course we're talking isn't because of philosophy. It's because it works and is the most effective course we've found.


You must be a millennial.
*It is remarkable that everyone at Uber, from the top down, operates on the principle that the ends justify the means.*
Damn the law, damn the regulations, damn the effects and the suffering your policies and practices take on human beings...
the data shows that if you can move all costs to the driver, then you can lower fares and increase usage to drive growth.

And you don't think that Uber is an immoral company.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Define nearby.


When the nearest driver is above the dispatch radius, which is the farthest distance between a passenger and driver where we'll allow a request to be made. The dispatch radius is adjusted by the operations team.

A zero is when the app says "No uberX available".


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Travis is the most brilliant entrepreneur of the century. I'm reminded of a quote from Steve Jobs:
> 
> "Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently -- they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are the ones who do."


I have been a rider for a while now and ran into this forum a while back reading some interesting facts. The main reason for lurking this forum was to decide if I wanted to invest in Uber when it decides to go public.

Unfortunately, with everything I have read and seeing the business model Uber has, I concluded there is no way I would invest in a company who does not support the quality of life of its work force.

I noticed how you stated Travis is the most brilliant entrepeneur in the 21 century and disagree 100 percent. While I understand you have to believe it to help you go through your days at your job, I could name three right away who surpass him. Jobs, Musk, Zuck. I have worked in Silicon Valley and know how companies make you try to believe that.

Here is what I can tell you as a rider.

1) Drivers are unhappy and make it known. Uber does not seem to care.
2) Riders would like to have a tipping option. I use Lyft now because I can tip.
3) If this company does not change its culture, it will go down just like Napster.
4) You really should have an executive come in the forum to answer its long term goal.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> And, yet, you keep responding! You're better than this, Realityshark!


Just to clarify, I won't respond to the Uber propaganda corporate guys comment that ratings are there to weed out bad drivers.
I'm really interested in hearing why UBER HIRES CONVICTED CRIMINALS. 
He won't answer this question.

Here are several articles questioning why Uber thinks it's OK to hire criminals. Since we now have an *Uber driver who has mass murdered innocent people, *I'd love to hear why Uber thinks it's OK to hire criminals.

http://time.com/4004167/uber-drivers-criminal-record-los-angeles-san-francisco/

*I LIKE THIS HEADLINE: SEX OFFENDERS, CONVICTED MURDERER FIND JOBS AT UBER*
http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/20/technology/uber-safety-lawsuit/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...uding-woman-charged-trying-run-boyfriend.html

http://www.cnet.com/news/ubers-background-checks-dont-catch-criminals-says-houston/


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

What if someone hires a lawyer to force Uber to disclose the reason why someone gets a low rating? There has to be SOME way that drivers can dispute low ratings. If not, then again passengers that are having a bad day, no matter how good a driver is can get a low rating. The system is not fair at all.


----------



## 10thSteetMonkey (Jan 19, 2016)

UOM, thanks for answering questions. My questions are:

How do passengers become aware of lower rates (I never hear ads for lower rates), thereby increasing ridership?
I've not had passengers complain about rates (other than high surges), usually they love the rates as is. So statistically is it proven that lower rates increase orders?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> What if someone hires a lawyer to force Uber to disclose the reason why someone gets a low rating? There has to be SOME way that drivers can dispute low ratings. If not, then again passengers that are having a bad day, no matter how good a driver is can get a low rating. The system is not fair at all.


If someone is stupid enough to hire a lawyer and go to court over a bad rating, they probably deserved the rating to begin with.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Why does Uber hire criminals?

Now that an Uber driver has committed mass murder, will Uber ever stop their policy of hiring criminals?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SafeT said:


> That is insane. Do you even read what you write? Raising rates will get MORE drivers on the road, not less. That is also the Uber corporate line and reasoning for Surge pricing. Higher surge gets more drivers on the road. Are you saying Surge pricing is a lie? Did you just come here to continue spouting the Uber lies? Why do you bother. The people who frequent this website are not stupid.


He/she is saying if they raise rates we will drive less because we are making more. At least I think that is the point. Who really knows though


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Our job is not to maximize driver earnings; in fact optimization means minimizing driver earnings to the minimum amount for the market.


There you have it..............and in direct contradiction to the propaganda that Uber puts out to its drivers on UberX/XL/Pool...............



UberOperationsManager said:


> We don't hire that much from the livery business. We generally look for people with strong fundamentals in any field, and passion for Uber.


The _*LAST*_ people from whom either the TNCs or the Regulators want to hear is anyone who knows anything about this business. As the two entities have such similar views on this, it is a wonder why they are frequently in conflict.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Since we now have an *Uber driver who has mass murdered innocent people, *I'd love to hear why Uber thinks it's OK to hire criminals.


Dude - you have good data to back up your question. Don't muddy it up with the Kalamazoo incident. That dude could have been hired for the secret service no matter what background check was used.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> When the nearest driver is above the dispatch radius, which is the farthest distance between a passenger and driver where we'll allow a request to be made. The dispatch radius is adjusted by the operations team.
> 
> A zero is when the app says "No uberX available".


Why as a driver and independent contractor can I not set my own acceptable radius. I'm either forced work I do not want or punished for refusing work.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> He won't answer this question.


"He" is a "she".

She appears to be quite picky about to what she will comment. "Ask me anything" might be in the title of the topic, but _*that thar' don't necessarily mean yer' gonna' get no answer*_.



JimS said:


> Don't muddy it up with the Kalamazoo incident. That dude could have been hired for the secret service no matter what background check was used.


That Kalamazoo incident is not Uber's fault. Had his prints been submitted to the F.B.I., he would have passed. In fact, as much as the Fourth Estate loves Uber, I am surprised that it mentioned the guy's affiliation with Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Why does Uber hire criminals?


Lol... you are persistent


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am an Uber Driver Operations Manager and I have been following this forum for a while now. There is a lot of interest and miscommunication here. While I'm not authorized to speak officially on behalf of Uber, I feel it would be beneficial to reach out to people here and provide more insight into what's behind the scenes!
> 
> I may not be able to answer everything, and please note I do not set policy, but feel free to ask me anything!


Thanks for coming in here and taking the heat as you may have expected. I really appreciate you're willing to share what you can. I also would like to hear from our partner. I have a few questions.

1. Is the intention of cutting rate while increasing safe rider fee to optimize Uber's bottom line? Does the data show for an average trip, increase of safe rider fee can offset the loss of commission due to rate cut?

2. Does Uber love cancellation fee because it still takes commission for essentially providing nothing?

3. Sometimes Uber refunds cancellation fee for newer customers so they will use Uber again. What do you think of cancellation fee refund on the expense of drivers who are the one providing the gas, time, and machine?

4. For 2016 the cost of operating a vehicle is 54 cents per mile. In many market Uber rates are less than that. Do you consider this as exploitation of drivers who don't know better?

5. I know Uber claims they don't think Lyft as a threat but Lyft revenue is growing almost 250% year to year. Why do you think Lyft will go away?

These are the question I have for now. Thanks for your time to answer the questions.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Now that an Uber driver has committed mass murder, will Uber ever stop their policy of hiring criminals?


That guy had no criminal record :/


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Why are drivers being deactivated for ratungs after 8, 14 , 16 rated trips. Shouldn't there be a minimum # of rated trips before this can happen. It seems like there used to be a grace period. I mean 8 rated trips is just not a big enough sample size, as a company based on data that should be obvious.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> Thanks for coming in here and taking the heat as you may have expected. I really appreciate you're willing to share what you can. I also would like to hear from our partner. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is the intention of cutting rate while increasing safe rider fee to optimize Uber's bottom line? Does the data show for an average trip, increase of safe rider fee can offset the loss of commission due to rate cut?
> 
> ...


1. Yes. The effective commission is higher when fares are lower.

2. A few markets have actually eliminated cancellation fees as an experiment. Cancellation fees represent a tiny portion of gross revenue.

3. To answer your broader question, I think it changes when you take a holistic consideration of the market. An individual driver may be out of a cancellation fee, but that rider may end up using Uber again and lead to more income for drivers.

But, in this circumstance, CSRs are able to issue appeasements to riders without impacting driver receipts.

4. This is the standard IRS deduction and it generally overestimates instead of underestimates. If I were to speculate, I'd probably wager it's not worth the IRS's time to audit a few hundred to thousand bucks in deductions when there are far bigger fish to fry, so they end up overestimating.

We use a lower figure internally that we believe is more accurate, and I know many partners here have come to a similar conclusion.

5. You can grow very fast percentage-wise when you're small. As I've said, we do pay attention to Lyft. We just don't consider it a major threat, and feel there are bigger risk factors like the employee classification lawsuit.

I hope my answers are helpful!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> Thanks for coming in here and taking the heat as you may have expected. I really appreciate you're willing to share what you can. I also would like to hear from our partner. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is the intention of cutting rate while increasing safe rider fee to optimize Uber's bottom line? Does the data show for an average trip, increase of safe rider fee can offset the loss of commission due to rate cut?
> 
> ...


Uber almost ALWAYS refunds the cancelation fee or issues a credit if the rider requests it. The cs rep is authorized to do so, and they do it pretty much automatically. This increaseS their issues resolved per hour. They have a minimum they have to have.


----------



## UberOperationsManager (Feb 24, 2016)

10thSteetMonkey said:


> UOM, thanks for answering questions. My questions are:
> 
> How do passengers become aware of lower rates (I never hear ads for lower rates), thereby increasing ridership?
> I've not had passengers complain about rates (other than high surges), usually they love the rates as is. So statistically is it proven that lower rates increase orders?
> Thanks in advance.


We usually send in app banners when a rider launches the app.

Yes, very much so! I wish I could show you the numbers, but we won't be doing it at this scale if it's not super effective.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> That guy had no criminal record :/


Point taken, but since Uber has a policy of hiring criminals, I would like to know if Uber intends to stop this policy. The employee that Uber has hired to spread Uber speak on this site refuses to answer this question.

Since Uber hires criminals, it's a huge public safety issue.

Here's a site dedicated to crimes committed by Uber drivers: http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> We use a lower figure internally that we believe is more accurate, and I know *many* partners here have come to a similar conclusion.


 (emphasis mine)

Yup, all _*THREE*_ of them. Did I forget to mention that those three received D-minuses in Sixth Grade Arithmetic? The rest who received D-minuses in Sixth Grade Arithmetic have not arrived at a "similar" conclusion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

whosdrivingyoudotorg is a front for ITLA, which is run by two suburban cab companies in the Washington Metropolitan Area who mistreat their drivers horribly and have done so for years. In fact, the arrival of UberX cost them a large number of drivers. Sadly, after several rounds of "New and Exciting Low Rates That Mean Increased Earnings for Drivers", most of those guys have had to go crawling back to those two companies.

UberX was a great opportunity for those guys in the 'burbs to get away from those sweat shops on wheels when it launched here. Too bad that Uber severely diminished the value of this opportunity to the point that it really is no longer an opportunity.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> The nature of driving is more aligned with a commodity-based market, much like most entry level positions.


Most entry level positions don't require the individual to maintain a vehicle at $0.55 per mile, significantly reducing the true earnings to way below entry level.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> Most entry level positions don't require the individual to maintain a vehicle at $0.55 per mile, significantly reducing the true earnings to way below entry level.


Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> 4. This is the standard IRS deduction and it generally overestimates instead of underestimates. If I were to speculate, I'd probably wager it's not worth the IRS's time to audit a few hundred to thousand bucks in deductions when there are far bigger fish to fry, so they end up overestimating.
> 
> We use a lower figure internally that we believe is more accurate, and I know many partners here have come to a similar conclusion.


So you just make numbers up to suit your uneducated fuzzy math needs, at the driver's expense. You think you are somehow smarter than the IRS or more likely you just try to justify your fuzzy math corporate requirement to screw everyone possible. That's no surprise to anyone on this website.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SafeT said:


> So you just make numbers up to suit your uneducated fuzzy math needs


Legislation is not the only law that Uber ignores.

Ah, well, money does talk and everyone does know what walks, and, in some cases, anything that is not money is that stuff that walks.

This topic is a little less than six hours old and is already at nine pages. What is the record for a topic length? Anyone here know?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Most entry level positions don't require the individual to maintain a vehicle at less than $0.30 per paid mile, significantly reducing the true earnings to, well, losses even after ignoring depreciation.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> whosdrivingyoudotorg is a front for ITLA


You are absolutely correct. I'm not a taxi driver and never have been. The fact that the site was created by pissed off taxi people does not eliminate the fact that the news articles they quote are factual. Since Uber has a policy of hiring criminals, they have made it easy for the taxi guys to keep their "whodrivingyou.org site alive with fresh crimes committed by Uber drivers.

I wonder if Uber will stop actively hiring criminals? I've asked and gotten no response. I guess having criminals drive the public around is part of their corporate strategy.

This CNN article says a lot: http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/20/technology/uber-safety-lawsuit/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Most entry level positions don't require the individual to maintain a vehicle at less than $0.30 per paid mile, significantly reducing the true earnings to, well, losses even after ignoring depreciation.


Even Adrian Fenty, who had the cab drivers in Washington working for 1989 rates in 2008, did not reduce the rates to the point where drivers were losing money. I had thought that no one could be more evil than Adrian Fenty.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy workers plus happy customers plus good product plus a strong need for the product is a recipe for success for any company. Why would Uber as a company not work to obtain all of these thing? 

They have to know that cutting ones income is the quickest way to make the worker/drivers unhappy. There's a happy medium. Why are they looking for the extreme low on what we will accept. 

Shouldn't the goal be the medium?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You are absolutely correct. I'm not a taxi driver and never have been. The fact that the site was created by pissed off taxi people does not eliminate the fact that the news articles they quote are factual. Since Uber has a policy of hiring criminals, they have made it easy for the taxi guys to keep their "whodrivingyou.org site alive with fresh crimes committed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I wonder if Uber will stop actively hiring criminals? I've asked and gotten no response. I guess having criminals drive the public around is part of their corporate strategy.
> 
> This CNN article says a lot: http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/20/technology/uber-safety-lawsuit/


Well, given the rates Uber is shooting for...criminals HAVE to be part of their strategy.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

How does uber monitor Lyfts growing market share?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You are absolutely correct. I'm not a taxi driver and never have been. The fact that the site was created by pissed off taxi people does not eliminate the fact that the news articles they quote are factual. Since Uber has a policy of hiring criminals, they have made it easy for the taxi guys to keep their "whodrivingyou.org site alive with fresh crimes committed by Uber drivers.
> 
> I wonder if Uber will stop actively hiring criminals? I've asked and gotten no response. I guess having criminals drive the public around is part of their corporate strategy.
> 
> This CNN article says a lot: http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/20/technology/uber-safety-lawsuit/


The reality is no system is fail safe. There was a police officer in my area that just yesterday, pleaded guilty to a slew of child porn related charges, a local high school teacher was arrested yesterday for having sex with a 15 y/o student.

You are beating a dead horse here. The truth is, and I think you already know, if they make it too strict there will not be a big enough pool of drivers. If there isn't a big enough pool of drivers they won't have complete control.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You are absolutely correct. I'm not a taxi driver and never have been. The fact that the site was created by pissed off taxi people does not eliminate the fact that the news articles they quote are factual.
> 
> I guess having criminals drive the public around is part of their corporate strategy.


Those two in particular are really pee-yo-ed about Uber because it cost them the excessive rents that they were collecting from drivers. More than a few of those drivers out there were not making much of anything while those two owners got rich. I drove for the one in Virginia for about eighteen months. I learned quickly how to hack so that I could pay him his and still make a decent living, but I was an exception. The lessons learned there have stood me in good stead, especially in recent history with Adrian Fenty, the illegals and now the TNCs and their "arrangements" with local "leaders".

If you consider that a criminal has a hard time finding employment anywhere, he is glad for anything, assuming, that is, that he wants to stay straight, or, at least, give off the appearance thereof. Therefore, he is less likely to complain about sub-standard compensation. People who hire illegal aliens have a similar _*modus operandi*_. They prefer the illegal alien because he is less likely to complain about pay, doing what you tell him or showing up when you want him to show up.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

"Our job is not to maximize driver earnings; in fact optimization means minimizing driver earnings to the minimum amount for the market. I know you might not be happy with this, but please don't shoot the messenger." - UberOperationsManager

That pretty much sums up the thread folks. No need to take your anger out on the poor girl, she's just doing her job. They sent her in to take all the bullets.

Speaking of bullets, please address Realityshark's question. It is very important.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> Well, given the rates Uber is shooting for...criminals HAVE to be part of their strategy.


Since Uber wants happy drivers but are unwilling to pay anything but slave wages that amount to less than minimum wage, I guess they figure that convicted criminals are viable, since nobody else will hire them. This sort of policy certainly makes me question statements from Uber like, Safety is a priority.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

UberOperationsManager said:


> 1. Yes. The effective commission is higher when fares are lower.
> 
> 2. A few markets have actually eliminated cancellation fees as an experiment. Cancellation fees represent a tiny portion of gross revenue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering the question. I have one more. How long you have to not drive to get deactivated? I drove for about a month part time and stopped driving. It's been 2 months since my last trip but I can still get online.


----------



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

Thread closed for now.


----------

